# 3rd Annual Palisade Honey Bee Festival



## kubiak (Mar 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:Just a bump to the top, all should come and support locals if they can!


----------



## kubiak (Mar 26, 2011)

Bump.

Wow this fourm is busy!!


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I may try and come for one day. Busy weekend for me as my queens are due the next two weeks for all our splits. How many vendors are supposed to be there?


----------



## kubiak (Mar 26, 2011)

If you do try and come, come on saturday. It will be most of the day on Saturday.

How many vendors? I could not answer that. I will be 1, I'm in the garage right now building frames. Should be fun,!!

Hope to see ya, I will be selling woodenware.

Have a good day!


----------

